# Firefighters Extinguish Blaze Under English Channel, Traffic Remains H



## MrFSS (Sep 12, 2008)

*Firefighters from France and England extinguished a blaze Friday in a tunnel under the English Channel, but undersea train traffic remained suspended for a second day, officials said.*

* *

Full story *HERE*.


----------



## Neil_M (Sep 12, 2008)

Tell me about it. Should be in Switzerland now, but still in London. :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 14, 2008)

> Firefighters from France and England extinguished a blaze Friday in a tunnel under the English Channel


I wonder if either had to clear Customs to get to the fire. And if so, whom? (There was an incident a few years back where Canadian firefighters called to help fight a fire over the US border were stopped at the border!  )


----------

